# Members' funny computer pictures.



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.
Do you know who is on the other side?
.



.​


----------



## Ozarkgal




----------



## Ozarkgal

*Life As Seen By Computer Professionals*

A techie woman writes to the IT Technical support.....
Dear Tech Support,
Last year I upgraded from* Boyfriend 5.0* to* Husband 1.0* and I noticed a distinct slowdown in the* overall system performance*, particularly in the* flower* and* jewellery applications*, which operated flawlessly under* Boyfriend 5.0*.

In addition,* Husband 1.0* uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as* Romance 9.5* and* Personal Attention 6.5* , and then installed undesirable programs such as* NEWS 5.0* ,* MONEY 3.0* and* ESPN 4.1*.

*Conversation 8.0* no longer runs, and* Housecleaning 2.6* simply crashes the system.

Please note that I have tried running* Nagging 5.3* to fix these problems, but to no avail. What can I do?

_______ _________ _________ _________ _________ _________ ______ ___ _______


The IT Help Desk Responds

DEAR Madam,

First, keep in mind,* Boyfriend 5.0* is an* Entertainment Package*, while* Husband 1.0* is an* operating system*.

Please enter command:* ithoughtyoulovedme.html* and try to download* Tears 6.2* and do not forget to install the* Guilt 3.0* update.
If that application works as designed,* Husband1.0* should then automatically run the applications* Jewellery 2.0* and* Flowers 3.5*.

However, remember, overuse of the above application can cause* Husband1.0* to default to* Silence 2.5* or* Beer 6.1*.
Please note that* Beer 6.1* is a very bad program that will download the* Snoring Loudly (Beta version)*.

Whatever you do,* DO NOT* in any circumstances install* Mother-In-Law 1.0* (*it runs a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources*.)

In addition, please do not attempt to reinstall the* Boyfriend 5.0* program. These are unsupported applications and will crash* Husband 1.0*.

In summary,* Husband 1.0* is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance.
We recommend:* Cooking 3.0* and* Good Looks 7.7*.

*Good Luck Madam!*

​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## SifuPhil




----------



## Pappy

I wish someone would help this lady find her dog.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Love this one.....


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​
.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

Ahhh....young love.


----------



## Anne

View attachment 732


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

The new super-duper, what-cha-call-it, thing-a-mabob.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

You now have a bug 
on your computer.
.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

Whoopee.....Heck's Angels.....


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

Pappy said:


> Whoopee.....Heck's Angels.....



That one was good...


----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.

Keyboard cleaners hard at work.
.




.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.
Be careful if someone offers you a cheap Apple Computer?

It could be a fake!





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pappy

Look Mommy, I put makeup on the baby.....


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## That Guy

Seniormobile.  THAT'S the phone I've been lookin' for!!!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Michael.

.
*Golden Oldie*

.





.​


----------



## Diwundrin

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 657



Hey, I've seen that before on another forum.  That's Placid's new 'Den'.  (At least he told us it was.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Haven't seen him around for a while, maybe the gun licence police saw it too.


----------



## Pappy

Better keep her......


----------



## terra




----------



## Pappy

Dog owners. Look familiar?


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Dog owners. Look familiar?



Yeah, a way of life   .... one bite for me.... one bite for the furball


----------



## Ozarkgal

This is so my life..anytime there's food involved the Gangstas are coveting every bite we take.  They get a bit here and there, but when we have pizza they know they get pizza bones!  (the hard crust)


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Michael.

.


Here's a bit of computer history and humour with one of Compaq Computer's ads. 

Compaq was trying to show its computer was compatible with IBM's personal computer. 


The ad showcases John Cleese comparing the Compaq Computer with a dead fish. 

See if you get the connection... and the dry humor.

*http://tinyurl.com/k3eakfu**

.
*​*
.*


----------



## Pappy

Payback's a bitch.


----------



## Michael.

.

Here is a picture of a man holding what appears to be a large IPHONE?

The caption is

*'Introducing the IPHONE 20'*





.​


----------



## Pappy

Well sir, your dog is not constipated.


----------



## Pappy

Who farted?


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

*Call to Customer Support*

.
Can You Help Me (Call to Customer Support)


Help Desk; may I help you?" 

"Yes, well, I'm having trouble with typing." 
"What sort of trouble?" 
"Well, I was just typing along, and all of a sudden the words went away." 
"Went away?" 
"They disappeared." 
"Hmm. So what does your screen look like now?" 
"Nothing." 
"Nothing?" 
"It's blank; it won't accept anything when I type." 
"Are you still in Word, or did you get out?" 
"How do I tell?" 
"Never mind. Can you move the cursor around on the screen?" 
"There isn't any cursor: I told you, it won't accept anything I type." 
"Does your monitor have a power indicator?" 
"What's a monitor?" 
"It's the thing with the screen on it that looks like a TV. Does it have a little light that tells you when it's on?" 
"I don't know." 
"Well, then look on the back of the monitor and find where the power cord goes into it. Can you see that?" 
...."Yes, I think so." 
"Great! Follow the cord to the plug, and tell me if it's plugged into the wall." 
......."Yes, it is." 
"When you were behind the monitor, did you notice that there were two cables plugged into the back of it, not just one?" 
"No." 
"Well, there are. I need you to look back there again and find the other cable." 
......."Okay, here it is." 
"Follow it for me, and tell me if it's plugged securely into the back of your computer." 
"I can't reach." 
"Uh huh. Well, can you see if it is?" 
"No." 
"Even if you maybe put your knee on something and lean way over?" 
"Oh, it's not because I don't have the right angle-it's because it's dark." 
"Dark?" 
"Yes-the office light is off, and the only light I have is coming in from the window." 
"Well, turn on the office light then." 
"I can't." 
"No? Why not?" 
"Because there's a power cut." 
"A power... A power cut? Aha! Okay, we've got it licked now. Do you still have the boxes and manuals and packing stuff your computer came in?" 
"Well, yes, I keep them in the closet." 
"Good! Go get them, and unplug your system and pack it up just like it was when you got it. Then take it back to the store you bought it from." 
"Really? Is it that bad?" 
"Yes, I'm afraid it is." 
"Well, all right then, I suppose. What do I tell them?" 
"Tell them you're not ready to own a computer." 

.


----------



## Pappy

Always there to help....


----------



## Michael.

.
Have you got the Mark?



.​


----------



## Pappy

Seagulls, my least favorite bird. I think the reason they screech so loud is that they are afraid of heights.:lame:


----------



## Bee




----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

I'll take my chances with the vehicles.....


----------



## Pappy

Amen.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

No, we don't have wi-fi...
Talk to each other!





.​


----------



## JustBonee

> No, we don't have wi-fi...
> Talk to each other!



Always funny!!


----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## Pappy

Happy boating everyone.


----------



## Anne

View attachment 2485


----------



## Warrigal

I like that one, Anne

:rofl:


----------



## Diwundrin

Me too. :lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45




----------



## Diwundrin

The approved natural and 'organic' version?


----------



## Pappy

Smart kid.....


----------



## Jillaroo

_HaHa love that one Pappy_


----------



## Pappy

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Jillaroo




----------



## Michael.

The Chief picture was very innovative.


----------



## Diwundrin

Chief 'Drives with Firefox'


----------



## Pappy

Gotta love it.....


----------



## Michael.

.

Would you believe it?



.​


----------



## Tom Young

A serious one... First Apple Computer 1976... 500 built and sold for $666.66 each... 
Last one sold for $380+K.

Update: 





> Another Apple 1 was sold last month for a record $671,400 by a German auction house, breaking a previous record of $640,000 set in November. Sotheby’s sold one last year for $374,500.


----------



## Michael.

.

A good neighbour is one that
does not put a password on their
WIFI




.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

To do list.....


----------



## Jillaroo

_I can never understand how a person can let their kitchen get to this stage of sheer filth and clutter_


----------



## Michael.

Currently we have a series called 'Hoarders' over here and their houses are far worse than that kitchen.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Jillaroo

_Sad but true_


----------



## Pappy

Omg.....


----------



## Phantom




----------



## dbeyat45

Jillaroo said:


> _I can never understand how a person can let their kitchen get to this stage of sheer filth and clutter_



We leave ours like that, hoping for a break-in ..... the intruders might think there is something valuable under the pile and clean it up for us.


----------



## Pappy

Ah yes, the golden years......


----------



## Jillaroo

_That's a classic  :lofl::lofl:_


----------



## Diwundrin

Yessss!  Love it. :lofl:


----------



## Michael.

*Computer related story.*

Our latest arrival.

*I was not happy with some of the language and have modified it slightly.*



*RESETTING YOUR PASSWORD can be tedious*


*Sorry that password has expired- you must register a new one.*

Did anyone discover that password and hack my computer?

*No, but your password has expired- you must get a new one.*

Why then do I need a new one as that one seems to be working pretty good?

*Well, you must get a new one as they automatically expire every 30 days.*

Can I use the old one and just re-register it?

*No, you must get a new one.*

I don't want a new one as that is one more thing for me to remember.

*Sorry, you must get a new one.*

OK, roses

*Sorry you must use more letters.*

OK, pretty roses

*No good, you must use at least one numerical space.*

OK, 1 pretty rose

*Sorry, you cannot use blank spaces.*

OK, 1prettyrose

*Sorry, you must use additional spaces.
* 
OK, 1uckingprettyrose

*Sorry, you must use at least one capital letter.*

OK, 1UCKINGprettyrose

*Sorry, you cannot use more than one capital letter in a row.*

OK, 1uckingprettyrose

*Sorry, you cannot use that password as you must use additional letters.*

OK,  1UCKINGprettyroseshovedupyourassifyoudon'tgivemeaccessrightuckingnow

*Sorry, you cannot use that password as it is already being used
*
.


----------



## Diwundrin

I think I've been on that site more than once.  



Even Yahoo does it to me sometimes.  Funny though, when I close and reload it the password rubbish stops and it just signs me in.   aaaaaaggggghhhhh.


----------



## Pappy

One of those days.....


----------



## Diwundrin




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

The times they are a changing!



.​


----------



## Phantom




----------



## Pappy

Really?


----------



## seabreezy




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Really?


----------



## Jillaroo

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pappy

I'm just a hunting fool.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Old Hipster




----------



## Michael.

.




.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Computer related funny.

Doing the rounds again.

Help Desk

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=H0Uh0H-qPU8

.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Pappy

Good dogs.....


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Too many beans.....


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.
Computer related


.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Pappy

Hope these haven't been posted before.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## dbeyat45




----------



## Michael.

.

Some inventions are dangerous



.​


----------



## Pappy

Ahhh....


----------



## dbeyat45

Speaking of farting ........

*
At a New Year's Eve function, the host said to a guest, "Damn you Sir, you farted in front of my wife" ...

The guest replied "I'm sorry Sir, I didn't realise it was her turn".*


----------



## Pappy

:lofl:


----------



## Phantom




----------



## Phantom




----------



## Phantom

Sorry double post second pic but unable to delete


----------



## Jillaroo

Both good ones Phants  :lofl:


----------



## Pappy

Oh boy....


----------



## Phantom




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Off to the produce dept.


----------



## Michael.

.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Coupons are popular everywhere.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Poor Bugs.....


----------



## Michael.

Pappy said:


> Poor Bugs.....



.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Born for the Internet.
.
http://www.youtube.com/embed/rg37kafMsWk

.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet

they have no idea their daughter turned on the webcam


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Uff

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5668
> 
> .​



Oh dear, this rings a bell when I started to learn computers


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7045


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7048


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Health & Safety Failure.

They are all using laptops and completely blocking the air vents.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> Health & Safety Failure.
> 
> They are all using laptops and completely blocking the air vents.
> 
> View attachment 8143
> 
> .​



Just long enough to snap the photo!   ...notice the baby has spied the pancakes!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Home Office & Gym 

or Work Rest & Play.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.

Golden Oldie



.​


----------



## Michael.

.















.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Ina

I'm one!!!  I'm one!!!  :wave:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11228


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12588


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12663


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Are you HAPPY?!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Say Cheese!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13189


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Albert Monroe


----------



## Pappy

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 13202



I saw Howdy Doody Ken. Maybe it's time to call the "white" coats?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> I saw Howdy Doody Ken. Maybe it's time to call the "white" coats?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13470


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie22

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 13189




This is so cute....reminds me of my 95 year old mom....she is always asking me to look up outrageous stuff on her friends at the center..lol


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------

